# ? about the new OTA DVR from Sling.



## ejjames (Oct 3, 2006)

Can someone tell me if this will show QAM signals in the clear, or is it ATSC only?


----------



## mjones73 (Jun 20, 2006)

Might get a better answer posting this question in the Recorders forum over at avsforum.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm moving this to the Broadcast / HDTV forum for now, not sure where else to put it.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

If you mean the cobranded echostar/Sling Tr 40 it is OTA only.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

The correct Echostar model number is TR50. It is due in August. Very little is widely known about its features and functions.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I stand corrected. I was thinking of the converter box. Actually quite a bit is known about it (though I am not completely sure it si what the Op is asking about)

Here isa link to a review.

http://ces.cnet.com/8301-1_1-9840910-67.html


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Yes, the TR-40 is the converter-only box (qualifies for the Government coupons) .. the TR-50 is the OTA DVR which (as noted during the press conference) is essentially a Digital VCR .. without the tapes, of course.

I'm pretty sure that it will only record ATSC (not direct from Cable TV), but I did check the specs for it. If you have OTA and just want a basic (very basic) box to record programs, this is a nice addition.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Great product concept. Could be a winner if priced affordably for those who are satisfied with access to OTA content. /steve


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Doug Brott said:


> Yes, the TR-40 is the converter-only box (qualifies for the Government coupons) .. the TR-50 is the OTA DVR which (as noted during the press conference) is essentially a Digital VCR .. without the tapes, of course.
> 
> I'm pretty sure that it will only record ATSC (not direct from Cable TV), but I did check the specs for it. If you have OTA and just want a basic (very basic) box to record programs, this is a nice addition.


According to the reviews it can record NTSC as well--for now at least.


----------

